# Scraper angles for cleanup



## Mike Mills (Mar 6, 2013)

I need some input form those who use scrapers on bowl/boxes interiors.
I happened upon a wuttenbut at Woodworkers Supply and now have three RH exterior bowl scrapers. 1.5 wide X 3/8 thick.
One will become a skew and the other two scrapers so all my current itches are sufficiently scratched. :yes:

Angle data seems to be anywhere from 45* to 80* depending on the source.
For light cuts for cleanup what angle do you use?
I plan on honing and manually turning the burr. I am thinking about 65*
Thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2013)

As I understand it, for scrapers the angle is not so important (since it's the burr that's doing the cutting).

Mostly the angle is for relief when you're working on the inside of a form, too square and you'll find the bottom corner touching the sidewall. Making it more acute solves this -- but you've removed some of the support for that top left corner, so it could introduce chatter and/or dull faster.


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
It seems 70-75* is the most common so I will give that a go.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 7, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> It seems 70-75* is the most common so I will give that a go.



I'd probably try using the angle that the tools are currently ground at before grinding to a different angle ... no point wasting perfectly good metal


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 7, 2013)

They will all have to be reground anyway as they are all LH (or maybe RH) sheer scrapers for the exterior of bowls. These were made for cutting from the R to the L. A different one is required for cutting from the L to the R which most people do. I assume that is why the L to R was sold out and these were on clearance. 
They are made to hold at about a 60* upright angle to achieve the same cut as a sheer cut/scrape with a bowl gouge.
Blade length excluding tang area is 7.25 so even after regrinding they will be longer than most new.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd be interested in seeing what you do to these, and how they work for you.

Turn safe ...


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 14, 2013)

Bill Grumbine suggests 30 degrees for cleaning up the interior of a bowl.

Graybeard


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 18, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> Bill Grumbine suggests 30 degrees for cleaning up the interior of a bowl.
> 
> Graybeard



I contacted Grumbine and check and he said it's 30 the way he measures but to someone else it would be 60 degrees. He said he should have said that in his video.

45 to 70 seems to be the usual answer though that's really a large difference. I suppose it's how you use it and what works for you.

Graybeard


----------

